# Help Identify? Saw in the Jungle at night Thailand



## Brock in the World (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey! I came across her and posted on Facebook and got several different replies as to what she is! I wonder if any expert can help clear it up? Thanks!
Fb.me/brockintheworld

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kodi (Mar 24, 2017)

That is incredible. I wish I would have saw something like that when I was in Thailand.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 24, 2017)

beautiful looking spider. Could be a Heteropoda of some sort but not sure of the true spider species in Thailand

What options did you get on Facebook?


----------



## Brock in the World (Mar 24, 2017)

shaneshac said:


> beautiful looking spider. Could be a Heteropoda of some sort but not sure of the true spider species in Thailand
> 
> What options did you get on Facebook?


Some people said it is a brazilian wandering spider, other suggestions were less likely.. I am not very knowledgeable on arachnid in this area!


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

Less likely than a Brazilian Wandering spider in Thailand? Hmmmm. Didn't think they wandered that much.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brock in the World (Mar 24, 2017)

Thats what I thought! Some kind of huntsman?


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

we should ask The Snark


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 24, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> Less likely than a Brazilian Wandering spider in Thailand? Hmmmm. Didn't think they wandered that much.


Maybe it's on holiday too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## The Snark (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful little trucker.
Probable Sparassid. Senkenberg has about a half dozen 'yet to be fully described' from SE Asia. The guess on describing mine is around 2020.
BTW. Until the introduction of Latrodectus and Loxosceles here, very recent, there has never been a death from a spider bite in Thailand. So you can rule out our indigenous critters as hazards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Mar 25, 2017)

That is an absolutely gorgeous spider..


----------



## RTTB (Mar 25, 2017)

That's one cool spider!


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 25, 2017)

How big is it? That might help


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 27, 2017)

Brock in the World said:


> Some people said it is a brazilian wandering spider, other suggestions were less likely.. I am not very knowledgeable on arachnid in this area!


Not a wondering spider. Its a large sparassidae (huntsman) 

I would say Heteropoda dagmarae


----------



## The Snark (Mar 27, 2017)

shaneshac said:


> Heteropoda dagmarae


Quite possible. I was going to write Dr. J and ask but the entire Heteropoda shooting match is up in the air at the moment as Senkenberg is trying to genetically get them classified. If you check the list, you can see why and how big that undertaking is:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heteropoda


----------



## Dr. John (Apr 18, 2017)

Brock in the World said:


> Hey! I came across her and posted on Facebook and got several different replies as to what she is! I wonder if any expert can help clear it up? Thanks!
> Fb.me/brockintheworld





Brock in the World said:


> Hey! I came across her and posted on Facebook and got several different replies as to what she is! I wonder if any expert can help clear it up? Thanks!
> Fb.me/brockintheworld


Looks to me like Heteropoda boiei , female with egg sac .


----------

